# iMac or Macbook Pro? First time Mac user..help!!!



## crumb3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey everyone,

As the title states, I'm going to be making the switch from PC to Mac very soon. My HP laptop just crashed for the 3rd time and I'm SICK OF IT! So I've been looking at all of the Mac options and I think it's down to either the new iMac 21.5" or Macbook Pro 15". My uses are email, docs, and media (meaning video and music editing). Not really a gamer so that doesn't matter to me. I definitely want something portable, so if I go with the imac I could always buy a netbook for travel. Also the imac could be used as a TV monitor, which is great. But should I just stick with the MBP to get portability and a decent sized screen all in one? Is the power/speed/capability comparable enough in the two (at least for what I'll be doing) that I should just go with the laptop? Or would the imac make more sense for my media stuff? If I can be sure that the macbook will be fast enough, look good enough, and have enough space for my media, then I'd rather go that route. I'm not familiar with Mac software at all, so if that plays a role please let me know as well. Money is, of course, a factor, but in the end I'll be looking on ebay or someplace similar so I'll find a way to save a few bucks. Any and all information would be GREATLY appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

What software have you already invested in - as you will not be able to use that ...
If i was looking at using as a TV and Video /Image Editing - I would want a bigish screen and so that maybe the factor which decides for me - screen size......v portability
then maybe - *only maybe* look at getting an iPad for the portability



> and have enough space for my media


I would not think about that these days - external hardrives of 1TB are so cheap - c£60 each in UK, and even the small 2.5" are cheap


----------



## crumb3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well the only software I would probably want to transfer is Photoshop elements, but that works with MAC OS if I'm not mistaken. The other option is to get the macbook pro and then invest in an external monitor later, if the screen size becomes an issue. What about that?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Photoshop elements, but that works with MAC OS if I'm not mistaken.


I think you would need a MAC version rather than a PC version.
which I think you can get from adobe 
Telephone Adobe and arrange for a platform switch disk for a few quid/dollars



> The other option is to get the macbook pro and then invest in an external monitor later, if the screen size becomes an issue. What about that?


Yep - thats what I have a 22" flatscreen ...
Also you may want to think about HDMI output - so you can view Videos Etc on a HD TV


----------

